# What is this called and where can i find it



## caelcynndarr (Mar 4, 2009)

What is this manga called?
And where could i find it?

Thanks


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 6, 2009)

Manga? That explains all the english writing.

Maybe the words "Heat 4, Page 32" in the friggin file name can shed light on this _mystery_.


----------



## ClosetMonster (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, that quickly solved the mystery.

A quick google of "Heat 4" + Fluke (The author's name according to the image) pulls up plenty of places to get ahold of it.  Such as:
http://www.sofawolf.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=79


----------



## caelcynndarr (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Closetmonster


----------

